# Subtank Mini - Airflow Control Valve



## skola (4/5/15)

So I unintentionally dissembled my Subtank Mini's airflow control valve base and lost the 1mm steel ball that locks the airflow control ring in place. Without the 1mm ball the airflow ring keeps on spinning.

Do any of our vendors stock replacement airflow control valve bases?

Alternatively I'll have to find a 1mm steel ball. I'd appreciate any suggestions on where I could find this.

Thanks.


----------



## Waltervh (4/5/15)

The same happened to me. Get the steel ball out of a small ball bearing. The spring is the difficult one,
I used a piece of rubber band. Force it in there with the ball on top.
Hope it helps

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## skola (4/5/15)

Thanks @Waltervh. I didn't realise that there's a spring in there as well


----------

